# iPad Mini Accessories



## Toby

Now that I have been enabled in buying the Mini, what cover/case are you buying? I want to get one that has the wake/sleep function.


----------



## mkelley

I got Apple's Smart Cover, way overpriced but I needed that sleep/wake function myself.

It's early days yet, and while there are a few things available (and many, many more announced) pickings are going to be slim for a while. I will say that I don't like the mini Smart Cover as much as I liked the bigger brother version on my iPad 3. Because the mini is so, well, mini, the cover itself feels a bit uncomfortable in my hands. For long reading periods I tend to just take the cover completely off (which is okay, as it goes back on in an instant, but it does kind of beg the question as to why you have it. I just don't want to leave my mini nekked around the house, though, and particularly if I take it with me somewhere).

Here's the deal: if you are used to an iPad or an iPhone and think "boy I really need a case/cover" you may want to rethink things. The mini is just perfect as it is, the perfect size, weight and thickness for easy holding and using. Adding anything to it, any sort of thickness in any direction, just messes it up big time. It's not like an iPhone where any added bulk is insignificant (because the device itself is so small) or the iPad where any cover is so small in relation to the rest of the device is basically unnoticed. The mini is so great precisely because it's right where it needs to be.

What I really think is necessary is some sort of carrying case -- putting in my pocket (assuming I had a pocket big enough, which may not be likely) with just the Smart Cover on wouldn't work well, as the cover isn't so secure it couldn't move. So I'm looking at this:

http://www.amazon.com/STM-Jacket-Padded-Devices-DP-2138-1/dp/B005LUQFB2/ref=br_lf_m_1000844061_3_72_ttl?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&pf_rd_p=1413569462&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000844061&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=02QJK4RYCY7WY5JT8Z3J

which would be nice if I tossed the mini into my backpack or the backseat of the car.


----------



## mkelley

Oh, and even though you asked about covers/cases in your post, the subject of this thread might lead some to look for other things and I'll note that the 10w charger (which does not come with the mini -- the 5w comes with it) that came with my iPad 3 charges the mini MUCH faster than the one that came with it.  

Apple doesn't sell it anymore, but they do sell the 12w, which I assume will work at least as fast as the 10w.  While it's early days, I found I could charge from almost zero to full in under 3 1/2 hours with the 10w, whereas it was around 5 1/2+ hours with the 5w.


----------



## Toby

Great advice, mkelley! I just pre-ordered the iPad Mini itself & nothing else. I wasn't sure on the smartcover for the mini, so I didn't get it. I got a smartcover for my iPad 2, so I do know that I love the wake/sleep function. I also love the travel bags from Borsa Bella. I got the black bag that is water resistant on the inside & out. I use that for any of my 7" devices if it rains outside. I'll wait & see what the offerings are first. I did not know that about the charger. I will be sure to get that. Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats

DecalGirl just announced today that they have skins for the Mini now. And I have a pink Smart Cover.

I also ordered this:


----------



## kwajkat

I have the MoKo case with the hand strap. MoKo Slim-Fit Multi-angle Folio Cover Case for Apple iPad Mini 7.9 Inch Tablet, BLACK(with Smart Cover Auto Wake/Sleep Feature). It is $6.98. It is really a nice case and reasonably prices. I normally go with Marware CEO Hybrid cases which run $45. This case is almost the same and is available now while Marware are backordered.

I find the cases with the hand straps work best for me when it comes to holding it.


----------



## Meemo

I was looking last night and found this one, last night the price was $1.98 plus shipping - now it's $9.98 plus shipping!  Still haven't totally decided to go with the Mini...but I like this and I like the auto wake/sleep feature on my Fire HD. (It does come in other colors.)

MoKo Ultra Slim Lightweight Smartshell Stand Case for Apple iPad Mini 7.9-Inch Tablet, PINK (with Smart Cover Auto Wake/Sleep)



But since I've found I prefer the back-only cases on my 1st gen iPad and my original Fire, I might just go with something like this:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's one currently $3.48 plus $4.50 shipping:


It popped up on my recommendations because I was looking at the cover Meemo posted. 

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the suggestions. I didn't even see the Moko one, the smartshell cover one, when I went browsing at amazon. I ordered the Pink Moko one, Meemo. Heather is trying to enable me in the beautiful DecalGirl Decals, which I love as well.  Thanks Heather! I'll take a look.


----------



## mkelley

One other thing I've noticed is the mini fits into a pocket on my cargo shorts, quite easily (in fact, it even works fine when I sit down).  So I've decided I don't need a carrying case, I'll just leave the Smart Cover on (until I read -- I still prefer to read with it off, as it fits in the hand really nice without anything else needed).

Although... if it does rain then I might need something else (as the pocket it fits into doesn't quite close).


----------



## MagentaSunset

I got the SmartCover and will use it most of the time.  But I was concerned about scratching the back while traveling, so I also got a Belkin case.


----------



## Meemo

So after playing with DH's Mini some more, and watching the price of the pink cover go up overnight, I went ahead and ordered my two most likely choices. Once again putting the cart before the horse like I did with the HD. Now to decide whether I want to keep the HD (I like things about both, but I'm cheap...)


----------



## Meemo

I'd ordered a couple of free iPhone 5 cases from ZooGue and they came today, and I like them a lot. I just noticed a couple more offers - they're currently offering a free (pay for S&H - it came to $3.99 for me) stylus/pen combo. http://www.zoogue.com/tablet-stylus/









And they will be offering the same case I got for my iPhone (the "Social Pro") free for the mini iPad "soon" - you can sign up to be notified when it's available to order for just S&H. It's a back-only case - I like my phone case enough I wish I'd waited on ordering the back-only case for my Mini that's been shipped. http://www.zoogue.com/ipad_cases/ipad_mini_cases/


----------



## nicknicknick

I bought one called STM grip mini ipad case. It's perfect. Very tough,light and simple. Am most happy with it.

http://www.stmbags.com.au/catalog/iPad-mini-case/grip-ipadmini/

They're in Australian stores now and apparently will be in the US in Dec.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just received this case and I love it. It's white and silver and matches my iPad perfectly. It hardly adds any extra weight or bulk.



I also got this stand last week. It's on sale for $19.99 and I had a $12 rewards coupon. It's only available at Staples right now though.

http://t.staples.com/skava/static/product.html?type=StaplesProduct&input=%7B%22url%22%3A%5B%22http%3A%2F%2Fwww.staples.com%2FFelix-TwoHands-Tablet-eReader-Stands%2Fproduct_SS1093866%22%5D%7D

It's an amazingly simple design (one of those "why didn't I think of that" ideas) and it works great in both landscape and portrait, even with my case. I can also use it with my Kindle.

The pink cover I posted earlier is okay, but I don't think it offers quite enough protection. I like the idea of the Apple Smart Cover, but don't like how it keeps popping off.


----------



## Toby

I got the Moko Pink Cover yesterday. See pics/ link above as someone posted this already.
It's a pretty pink. Same style as Heather's cover. Heather, yours is a pretty color. I like the fact that the cover is slim & lightweight as well as having the wake/sleep function.


----------



## Meemo

I'm still waiting on my back-only case (canceled the other one, I just prefer the back-only style).  But this time of year my hands are so dry, and the Mini is so thin & light I was paranoid about dropping it.  So I pulled out my old, but still gorgeous, black Oberon Wild Rose cover (velcro style).  The Mini fit in it beautifully, and I kept it that way for a few days.  But gorgeous and convenient as it was, it just added too much weight, wrecking one of my favorite things about the Mini.

So for now when I'm not using the Mini I'm keeping it in the Octovo K2 sleeve I bought for my husband a while back (but he never used).  Once the back cover gets here I'll switch over to a Vera Bradley eReader sleeve.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I thought about using my Taupe dragonfly Oberon for the mini, but decided that it would just be too heavy. I really wish I could find a use for that


----------



## Vet

Hi Heather, have you decided to get a DG skin? I'd love to see a picture!  
Yvette


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vet said:


> Hi Heather, have you decided to get a DG skin? I'd love to see a picture!
> Yvette


I haven't decided yet, but I might get the composition book skin.


----------



## Vet

That would be nice with the white and silver case.


----------



## Meemo

Sooo, I got tired of waiting for the back-only cover, which apparently is being delivered by Pony Express, and the ZooGue covers like my iPhone covers that will be free for a time are still listed as "Coming Soon", so I got impatient and ordered this one:

It was $9.95 when I ordered it Saturday, now it's up to $12.95. (From the reviews it started at $5.) I ordered green because it was one of the colors that had free Prime shipping - for some reason not all the colors do.

It came today - I like it. Nice & slim, pretty shade of lime/grass green, auto wake/sleep works well, my only concern is how well it'll hold up over time. It seems like it could get a little ragged around the edges, but I might just be borrowing trouble, and I do have the Vera Bradley sleeve to put it in in my purse where it would take the most abuse. Time will tell. I'm relieved to have something protective on it!


----------



## maries

Meemo said:


> Sooo, I got tired of waiting for the back-only cover, which apparently is being delivered by Pony Express, and the ZooGue covers like my iPhone covers that will be free for a time are still listed as "Coming Soon", so I got impatient and ordered this one:
> 
> It was $9.95 when I ordered it Saturday, now it's up to $12.95. (From the reviews it started at $5.) I ordered green because it was one of the colors that had free Prime shipping - for some reason not all the colors do.
> 
> It came today - I like it. Nice & slim, pretty shade of lime/grass green, auto wake/sleep works well, my only concern is how well it'll hold up over time. It seems like it could get a little ragged around the edges, but I might just be borrowing trouble, and I do have the Vera Bradley sleeve to put it in in my purse where it would take the most abuse. Time will tell. I'm relieved to have something protective on it!


At that price, you could get different colors and trade off. I just ordered this one in black for the mini I bought my husband so glad to read your comments on this. I am eyeing up the red one for me for when I get myself a mini!  I like the green too though. It reminds me of the green Amazon used for the KK covers. I also like the pink! Maybe the price will go down again and I will get all 3!


----------



## maries

Any other accessories that are must haves?  I bought my husband a mini while secretly hoping he hates it and gives it to me!    I originally bought him the Nexus 7 but since he uses an iphone I thought he would be more comfortable with the mini plus he can use the same apps.  All that decreases the liklihood of me adopting it though.  

I ordered a cover and made note of the comment above to look for a 12w charger.  I ordered the fuzzy cleaner and also a How To book.  I don't know if he would use a separate keyboard enough to spend a lot on one at this time.

Anything else?    Do I need a screen protector?  Stylus?  If so, any brands you would recommend?  Thanks.

Marie


----------



## Meemo

I do find a stylus handy for certain apps - I started with a pack of 3, then after the grandkids got hold of them I ordered a pack of 10! It's nice to have one in my purse, one by the bed, etc. 


I haven't used a screen protector, it depends on who you might have playing with it (kids can be rough on screens). You might want an extra lightning cable, nice to have for charging in the car or in another room.


----------



## hsuthard

My favorite accessory is headphones! I always feel awkward playing short Internet video clips I run across when there are others in the room doing homework, etc. there are even some wireless Bluetooth models (I've asked for some for Christmas or I'd recommend a pair. I currently have a pair of Motorola sport Bluetooth ones I use when walking but the over the ear ends are more comfortable indoors).


----------



## Patricia

Does anyone use a screen protector?


----------



## Toby

No.


----------



## hsuthard

Yes. My daughter put some dandy scratches in my iPad that were infuriating, so now I use them again. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Meemo

Oh, I so don't need another accessory for my Mini...but this one is soooo appropriate!


----------



## teralpar

Luvmy5brats said:


> I just received this case and I love it. It's white and silver and matches my iPad perfectly. It hardly adds any extra weight or bulk.


Heather, how do you like the Joy Factory cover? Does it offer enough protection? I'm thinking about getting this in black. I want something lightweight (the RooCase cover I originally ordered is 7oz) but will offer enough protection for when I put it in my purse.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've had a couple different cases and the Joy Factory ones have been my favorite. Between my daughter and I we have 3 different ones, Silver, Bronze and Denim. It's very lightweight and great screen protection when I toss it in my purse. I probably wouldn't rely on it too much for drop protection though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Meemo said:


> Oh, I so don't need another accessory for my Mini...but this one is soooo appropriate!


I don't need this, but I just had to order it.


----------



## teralpar

Luvmy5brats said:


> I've had a couple different cases and the Joy Factory ones have been my favorite. Between my daughter and I we have 3 different ones, Silver, Bronze and Denim. It's very lightweight and great screen protection when I toss it in my purse. I probably wouldn't rely on it too much for drop protection though.


I hope I won't drop it!!  I've been pretty careful with my other electronics and I'm usually in carpeted rooms and/or sitting down when I use them. I went ahead and ordered one in black, and opted for next day shipping. My RooCase won't be delivered until next Monday or Tuesday, and I just can't wait that long!! I want a case NOW so that I can carry my Mini with me at all times. If I like the Joy Factory one I'll just return the RooCase when I get it.


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11

Fantastic covers. I am looking for iphone accessories as well and your post is really a great help. Thanks.


----------



## Meemo

If I had it to do over again, I'd get an Apple Smart Cover plus a compatible back-only cover. I prefer using it at home with the back-only cover, but like having the Front protected in my purse. As it is I go back and forth between my butterfly Poetic cover and my clear crystal back-only cover - no rhyme or reason to when I switch. I found some scroll-y decal thingies at Joann's that I put on the back to cute it up, so I like for those to show.


----------



## Meemo

Luvmy5brats said:


> I don't need this, but I just had to order it.


Awesome! I can stamp my Enabler Ticket for February! It's on my Wish List - I have a Vera sleeve that fits it quite nicely, but this pattern just looks so perfect. Let us know how it is in person. (There are lots of other cute patterns too.)


----------



## Toby

I got the silver Joy Factory one, that Heather mentioned. Thanks Heather! I love it. It has a wonderful texture, which makes it easier to grasp than a smooth rubbery one. It's better made, feels & looks more substantial, than the pink Moko one that I had. I like the stiching on the cover. The pink Moko's cover never worked as a stand. If I fiddle a bit with the silver Joy Factory cover, I can get it to use as a stand.


----------



## Meemo

I started looking for the Apple Smart Covers on eBay, got a green one for $13.99 shipped, and got the Amazon Basics compatible clear back cover.



Wish I'd thought of it from the get-go, I do believe this is my perfect combo - back-only around the house, Smart Cover on when I'm out & about. I'll probably keep looking at the Smart Covers on eBay - maybe I can pick up another color or two on the cheap. (This is as bad as Kindle covers!)


----------



## teralpar

Toby said:


> I got the silver Joy Factory one, that Heather mentioned. Thanks Heather! I love it. It has a wonderful texture, which makes it easier to grasp than a smooth rubbery one. It's better made, feels & looks more substantial, than the pink Moko one that I had. I like the stiching on the cover. The pink Moko's cover never worked as a stand. If I fiddle a bit with the silver Joy Factory cover, I can get it to use as a stand.


I got the Joy Factory case in black a couple of weeks ago, and I really like the feel of it, and it's so lightweight! However, I sometimes have trouble with it staying put when I prop it up to type on. But otherwise, it's really nice!


----------



## Toby

I agree. The stand part is not as good as the Apple's SmartCover that I got for my iPad 2. The SmartCover feels like there is a stronger magnet in it. However, I am glad that you love your new black cover.


----------



## maries

Meemo said:


> I started looking for the Apple Smart Covers on eBay, got a green one for $13.99 shipped, and got the Amazon Basics compatible clear back cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I'd thought of it from the get-go, I do believe this is my perfect combo - back-only around the house, Smart Cover on when I'm out & about. I'll probably keep looking at the Smart Covers on eBay - maybe I can pick up another color or two on the cheap. (This is as bad as Kindle covers!)


If I could find a back with a hand strap that works with the smart cover I would probably go this way too.


----------



## Cardinal

I bought an Incase Book Jacket for my Mini and really like it.


----------



## buckerine

Meemo said:


> If I had it to do over again, I'd get an Apple Smart Cover plus a compatible back-only cover. I prefer using it at home with the back-only cover, but like having the Front protected in my purse. As it is I go back and forth between my butterfly Poetic cover and my clear crystal back-only cover - no rhyme or reason to when I switch. I found some scroll-y decal thingies at Joann's that I put on the back to cute it up, so I like for those to show.


That's exactly what I did. I LOVE my Smart Cover. It's literally the best accessory I've purchased so far. And then for the back I picked up a Caudabe Mini Shell for pretty cheap on Amazon. It locks the Smart Cover in place and it's pretty thin and see-through, so it doesn't even look like you have anything on your iPad.

Link is here:
http://www.amazon.com/Caudabe-Shell-Frost-Premium-compatible/dp/B00BS1QMF2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363224009&sr=8-2&keywords=caudabe+mini+shell


----------



## Patricia

Has anyone put a Decal girl skin on their iPad mini?  I never put one on my Fire, but I'm thinking I might like one on my mini.  I bought the Caudabe backcover that Buckerine recommended and since it's kind of see-through, you'd actually be able to see the back of the skin...unlike when I had Oberon or other covers for my kindles.  

So has anyone put one on, which one and how do you like it?


----------



## maries

Patricia said:


> Has anyone put a Decal girl skin on their iPad mini? I never put one on my Fire, but I'm thinking I might like one on my mini. I bought the Caudabe backcover that Buckerine recommended and since it's kind of see-through, you'd actually be able to see the back of the skin...unlike when I had Oberon or other covers for my kindles.
> 
> So has anyone put one on, which one and how do you like it?


I did. I have the Gelaskin owl on mine. I like that you can download a screensaver with the mini and I've always liked the owl.


----------



## Patricia

I've never tried the Gelaskin.  I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Jen200

I put Decal Girl's Sunset Flamingo in my mini. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

